# Configurable TiVo button takes you straight to Now Playing



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I recently had Uverse and one thing I grew to like was their remote had a button which took you straight to the recorded programs. I miss that feature now that I'm back on TiVo. I would like to configure my TiVo so that:

-Pressing TiVo button while watching TV or recorded show --> Jump to Now Playing

-Pressing TiVo button while in one of the TiVo screens --> Jump to main menu (current behavior)

Basically, if you're watching TV and press the TiVo button, you go straight to the recorded programs list. If you're already in the TiVo menus and hit the button, you go to the main menu.

This should be a configurable option so that only people who want this behavior would get it. The default would be that the TiVo button went to the main menu unless the user configured it to initially go to Now Playing instead.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Press the TiVo button twice.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

TiVo - My Shows
1 - Priority
2 - To Do
3 - Wishes
4 - Search For

TiVo cleverly uses some common phrases to help us remember shortcuts, such as the phrase "priority one" reminds that pressing "1" from TiVo Central is for prioritizing OnePasses, or that pressing "2" will show the To Do list (two/to), the phrase "three wishes" reminds that pressing "3" accesses Wish Lists, and to look "for" something to record, press "4" to do a keyword search.

http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/guest-...oes-more-than-you-knew-it-could/#.VNFsTtLF-So


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo doesn't want you to be able to bypass the main menu because they put ads there. There was a S2 unit a long time ago that had a "List" button that took you directly to My Shows. If you have a universal remote like a Harmony you can still add that button and it will work even with the newer TiVos. That's the only way I know of to go directly to My Shows with one button press.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I forgot about the ads on the main page. They always want you land there. Thanks for the tip about the double press! That's almost as good as being able to directly go to recorded shows.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That double-press has worked at least since the S2 two-tuner boxes.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo doesn't want you to be able to bypass the main menu because they put ads there. There was a S2 unit a long time ago that had a "List" button that took you directly to My Shows. If you have a universal remote like a Harmony you can still add that button and it will work even with the newer TiVos. That's the only way I know of to go directly to My Shows with one button press.


When we had a premiere we had our Harmony's 'menu' button mapped to 'Tivo' and the 'DVR' button mapped to 'list'. Unless I've lost my mind, the list command is no longer an option after upgrading to Roamio.

However you can still add the Roamio to the Harmony setup as a Premiere and add the list command that way, and I haven't found any missing functionality.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's more a limitation of the Harmony database. It's probably since been added by the community. The command itself still works.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo doesn't want you to be able to bypass the main menu because they put ads there.


Uh, no. There are ads at the top of Now Playing also.

I'm with TiVo, Inc. on this one. Double pressing the TiVo button seems like a perfectly adequate shortcut to me.


----------

